# Full or Open Face Helmet



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw this on Youtube a couple of weeks back and promptly went out and got myself a full face helmet.






I only ride XC single track, but I like to push it (especally if I'm on my own and not held back by my usual riding buddy) and there's lots of trees of smack into. Also I'm in my late 40s so I don't heal as well as when younger (still sporting a nasty scar from 6 stitches on my shin back in August).

I saw another thread on safety gear in this Beginners Forum, and I wondered what proportion of MTBRs actually ride with a full face?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i wear FF for longer/techy downhill stuff.....but invariably crash due to overconfidence and riding like a spaz beyond my limits....


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't think I've ever seen an XC rider with a full-face, but I think it totally depends on your type of riding and level of comfort.

That video actually makes me feel a bit better, because the guy was incredibly inept. Not trying to slam the dude's riding skills, he's probably just a beginner. Just saying, if you ride within your limits, the risk is pretty low.


----------



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

spsoon said:


> That video actually makes me feel a bit better, because the guy was incredibly inept. Not trying to slam the dude's riding skills, he's probably just a beginner. Just saying, if you ride within your limits, the risk is pretty low.


Not defending him or anything, but in the comments for that clip on Youtube, the guy reckons he was sore from lifting weights the day prior.

How many of us have been over the bars? Sometimes all it takes is a moment's inattention and/or just plain bad luck....


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Ulairi said:


> How many of us have been over the bars? Sometimes all it takes is a moment's inattention and/or just plain bad luck....


Very true. My worst crash this year was due to a moment's inattention due to the chain coming off. Thankfully I did not lose any teeth. Still, I think you can mitigate your risk enough that these types of things are freak occurances. So it's just a question of how much risk you personally can tolerate.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

That was wild- it literally came out of nowhere. I think the lesson is not 'use a full face helmet', but 'don't ride fatigued'. If that weight training thing is true, he should have known better.


----------



## AladdinP (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a really nasty faceplant in late spring last year (not quite as bad as that though, christ! I could at least walk away from mine!) and it wasn't even on the trail. I was doing a road ride on a sharp turn, riding the far outside corner when a dog runs in front of me out of absolutely nowhere. It was pretty much a lose/lose situation. I could hit the dog and go over the bars or I could swerve and go in the ditch. Stopping wasn't possible at the speed I was going with the dog only a foot away from me. My natural reaction was to swerve. I went into the ditch and managed to keep my balance somehow but didn't manage to stop in time. Given that the ditch was way overgrown, a sudden dropoff caught me off guard and sent me flying OTB into the dirt, after which I slid a foot and smashed my nose into a drainage pipe. I looked a lot like the guy in the video except with tons of blood from the bridge of my nose and lower in addition to having all of the skin above my lip ripped off.

Do I wear a full-face helmet on the road now? Of course not. I save it for rocky, technical trails (all bets are off is there's snow on the ground, naturally). That's just part our sport (and maybe even a bit of the thrill of it, too). Besides looking like a burn victim for two weeks I didn't really suffer all that much. These things happen (even in road riding!), you accept the possible consequences when you get on your bike. The best you can do is make an effort to be more aware of your surroundings and brace yourself for the next accident.

That said, extra protection will never hurt if you feel like you're riding hard enough that there's a bit of extra risk. You can reach some pretty fantastic speeds in XC, all it takes is once unnoticed rock or root to put you in the hospital.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

I wear mine when I think it calls for some extra protection..technical stuff..had a nasty crash about week ago...nothing that would have put me in the ER..still sore..I am pretty much at the point I wear what I think will provide me the best protection on selected trails, really do not care what people think or look at me like a dweeb...and I wear it a lot in the winter for the warmth and wind..


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

And I agree with the above...know your limits as well as your equipment..


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Just now really starting mtb with a cheap bike that I bought 10 years ago. It's been sitting around awhile and finally getting some use. Researching here to find out what I want next. Been wearing my full face dirtbike helmet. Been riding motorcycles for a few years. I'm totally geared up when I ride those. The dirtbike helmet makes me feel a lot better about not bashing in my face. Do most of you wear an open face just because everyone else does or have you tried them yourself and found you didn't like it? Guess I'm used to it, but hasn't seemed to be a hindrance to me.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

I ride with a regular bike helmet. I have been considering this though. I also ride sportbikes, and its full face all the time on those. I have seen wrecks with cruiser riders just wearing the skull top helmets and they wind up with smashed faces.

I really think one of near future purchases will be one of these:


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't see that providing much additional protection, but I guess it can't hurt. Unless it gives you a false sense of security


----------



## Misfire (Dec 11, 2010)

Not saying that the guy in the youtube video is an idiot, because I know anyone here (especially myself) would look like a complete ****** if we had the ability to see their worst moment on a bike, on the internet of all things. 

I for one know I've eaten complete **** on the dumbest stuff in the world as I'm sure anyone here willing to admit it, has aswell. 

That could of been the first time he's ever been on a bike or it could of been the millionth time. Bottom line is don't ever underestimate the challenges of nature. Be it a storm, a bear or in this case a two foot depression on your run of the mill trail. 

Basically what I am saying is; I don't think the problem here is protection or the lack there of, but more along of the lines of showing us ALL how even the simplest of things can get out of hand quickly if we gaff off our environment and our skill level. 

That being said, I hate protective equipment. But laying in a bed for 8 wks is nothing anyone wants. Open face on normal trail riding. I don't really do the whole jump stuff too often anymore (BMX only) but you bet your ass I'd have a full face if I though for a second most of my day would be spent in the dirt.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

spsoon said:


> I don't see that providing much additional protection, but I guess it can't hurt. Unless it gives you a false sense of security


Side view shows more. I think it could prevent a smashed face. They are pretty expensive, but 180 bucks compared to dental work and stitches may not be a bad insurance policy. They review pretty well with those that have used them for their intended purpose.


----------



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

Chainlove is always running good deals on full face lids - mainly aimed at DH use but lighter than dirt bike helmets.


For me, the point of the OP Youtube clip is nothing to do with whether the guy mucked up, or not. 

I think that it is a vivid reminder that, if the luck is against you, you can still do a nasty face-plant on even the most benign terrain ....


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Open face helmet for me! My riding style is mostly xc and does not necessitate a full face helmet. Yet


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

skrap1r0n,

Is it just me or is that a normal $50 helmet with an extra piece of plastic affixed to the bottom? If so, that price is ridiculous.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

BigSharks said:


> skrap1r0n,
> 
> Is it just me or is that a normal $50 helmet with an extra piece of plastic affixed to the bottom? If so, that price is ridiculous.


It appears to be a higher-end helmet, the starting range to MTB's seem to be $80 or $90 bucks. I am thinking it would have to be fairly reinforced at the attachment in order to hold up to a chin-type impact.

All the reviews I have seen for it seem pretty positive, especially from those who actually suffered an impact. Like I said, its expensive for a lid, but compared to an ER visit and/or dental work, it may be worth it.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

i almost exclusively wear a full face helmet, but then again i almost only ride DH stuff. occasionally i'll do some XC riding which i have an open for. I was riding some technical stuff with my buddy and he smashed his face on a rock, that was the turning point for us to get FF. a $200 helmet is cheaper then any dental bill.
once you get more comfortable with your riding, you'll know what trails warrant a FF or open.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

The two worse faceplants I've ever seen both happened road-biking. Asphalt and concrete curbs do ugly, ugly things to a face. Sometimes accidents just happen. I wear an open face helmet and accept the increased risk. I just ride XC though, if I were riding DH or really rocky trails I would invest in a full face helmet.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

I wear an open face AM style helmet for aggressive XC/trail type riding. One of the chin protector style hybrid dealies seems like it would be an awesome compromise for the rockier trails but would be a tough sell for me w/o being able to try them on and I've never seen one locally to do so. 

Planning to go on a DH trip next spring and would definitely want a full face for that but will probably just wind up renting.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

skrap1r0n said:


> Side view shows more. I think it could prevent a smashed face. They are pretty expensive, but 180 bucks compared to dental work and stitches may not be a bad insurance policy. They review pretty well with those that have used them for their intended purpose.


Does anyone know of a distributor of these METs on this side of the pond??
If no, wonder why they're not? Seems that there would be a market...


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Noclutch said:


> Does anyone know of a distributor of these METs on this side of the pond??
> If no, wonder why they're not? Seems that there would be a market...


I've been thinking of getting the Parachute and found out there are no North American distributors due to fear of litigation.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

snowboy76 said:


> I've been thinking of getting the Parachute and found out there are no North American distributors due to fear of litigation.


CRC ,


----------



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're wearing an open face, this is the way to dis-mount:


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal was. That wasn't even that bad of a crash, although it was handled fairly poorly (although I wasn't there so it's hard to judge the situation). I have done similar and still rode back to the car and drove (or was driven) to the hospital. Heck, I just smashed a tooth out the other day and finished the ride.



snowboy76 said:


> I've been thinking of getting the Parachute and found out there are no North American distributors due to fear of litigation.


You can get the shipped in but I think the Giro Switchblade set a bad precedent on this one. But that was because most people were using it as a full on DH lid.

I have considered the Met, seems like a good middle ground and seems to work well if you believe the reviews. There should be more options like that, but then people would have to be smart enough to know the limits.

As for now I still use a open face, second one this year actually  . Honestly all I'm concerned with are my eyes and brain. I figure if I can see where I'm going and understand why I'm going there I should still be able to ride fine and continue my normal life.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

As no one else has posted this I might as well add the info.

Full face helmets should not be considered perfect protection.
Full face helmets have been banned in ski racing, and some motor bike comps for younger riders.

the reason for this is for certain types of fall they can transfer a lot of force to your neck that would otherwise be reduced by your jaw disintegrating.

When your body is allowed to protect itself, in a high speed face-plant your jaw tends to fall into 3 pieces and dislocates. The full face helmet prevents this happening and transfers the force to the c2/3 vertebrae. If your neck can take it, fantastic, if not you lose the ability to move anything below your neck.

This happens enough that FF have been banned in skiing and in motorbikes where the person is too young for a neck brace to fit.


So your original question should include a FF/neck brace option.

For high speed DH, the advice is either wear an open face, or ff with neck brace.

I should point out the obvious, this method of paralysis is pretty rare, but common enough to cause a change in rules in a lot of sports. Neck brace or open face. 
Your jaw can and will grow back, your spine will not.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

In answer to your original question, I wear as much armour as I can for the heat.
When commuting in the winter I wear my FF, elbow and hip armour.

seems a bit overkill.
However I skidded out on a corner last year, rolled across the road and hit a car.
Total injury - nil.
main thought running through my mind while rolling down the road - WWWEEEEEEEEEE

I crashed into a car at 30mph and enjoyed it.
I am also the only person I ride with often who has not ended up in an air ambulance


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

I am seeing more and more riders on our local XC trail (rocky) wearing full-face helmets. I use this most of the time. Lots of vents. I use dedicated DH helmet on lift assisted trails.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

IMO...more people should wear FF. I think sometimes it is a peer pressure thing. Not wearing a FF just because you ride XC is really a dumb argument. 
It only takes a single lapse and your face meets a rock or tree. Wear what makes you feel comfortable not what others are wearing at your local trails.


----------



## GOALLOUT (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to race BMX, iv always had a full face helmet, i like to push the limits a lil farther then they like to be pushed, so a ride with a full face at all times, the ones they make today are so light and breath so good, i would rather spend the extra cash n get the protection of a full face rather then use a open face, just my 2 cents


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

March 2009 I took a spill on a trail that I had ridden a 100 times, front tire washed out, down I went, knocked out, concussion, lost memory for the better part of 3 days. My open faced bike helmet worked, but could have easliy been worse, so for now I ride with a fullface on every ride. Just my .02.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

skrap1r0n said:


> Side view shows more. I think it could prevent a smashed face. They are pretty expensive, but 180 bucks compared to dental work and stitches may not be a bad insurance policy. They review pretty well with those that have used them for their intended purpose.


I wear this, even when I ride on the street or for XC. I posted the following in a similar thread a few years ago. I wish I could better explaine how bad my injury was. I had a picture of it, but I can't find it. It looked like something out of a horror movie.

The thread is here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362903&highlight=reconstructive+surgery

This is what I posted:

I haven't told this story much, because I still get chocked up thinking about it.You can screw yourself up pretty good even with a helmet. I landed short on a double jump on my CR 500, did a face plant, split my nose in half and ripped the cartilage out. The double was only about 25 to 30 feet, but it was raining, sandy and the face was grtting really rutted. There was a tight corner about 20 feet before the double, so you had to come out of the corner, pin it and seat bounce over the jump. I had been over the jump hundreds of times, but this time I came out of the corner all wrong, I pinned it and thought I could make it, I was wrong. I was lucky enough to have a friend who was a nurse at the time and she called the best plastic surgeon in So Cal. He was on Catalina Island on vacation and came back right away. The same friend took me to the hospital. She had a baby and she gave me a diaper to put on my face. I knew it was bad but I didn't really know how bad it was. When I hit the ground my face instantly puffed up, I saw a squirt of blood and then it stopped and didn't bleed anymore. When I got to the hospital they took me in to x-ray my chest and head because of the damage to my nose and because I had some pain in my chest. My nose didn't really hurt. When they x-rayed my head I was laying on my back. They swung the x-ray machine over my head, I looked up into it, it was a peice of glass and black inside, so it was like looking in a mirror. I thought I was looking at a horror movie. I thought, " oh f#ck, this is bad and Im never going to look the same". I was very affraid! The Dr. came a couple hours later to see me, I asked him, "can you fix this"? He didn't say anything at first, then he said, "I don't know, Iv'e never seen so much damage to someones nose and them still be alive". he said, "usually with this much damage, your nasal bones get pushed up into your brain and you die, but I'll do the best I can". At this point in am scared beyond belief. I am thinking to myself that I may not have a nose, I'll never get layed again and life is just going to suck. So they take me to a room to for me to wait, and this really cute candy stripper (that's what they call the young girls who aren't nurses, they just help out) comes in, she says that I have to pee before surgery, I told her that I couldn't pee. So she pulls my robe aside and startes playing with my pee instrument and after a couple of minutes I said something to the effect, "If you keep doing that, it's not pee your going to get". I think I was molested in that room. So then they take me into surgery, it's cold, it smells funny and I just want to be out with my friends chasing tail. Oh, I almost forgot: After the molestation a couple of nurses come in to put an IV in my arm. One nurses is teaching the other how to do it, actually I don't think she was a nurses yet, because she tried 4 times to find a vein and she couldn't and it hurt more then my nose did. Finally the nurse had to do it and she got it the first time. Ok, back to the surgery. They take me into the room and a nurse sets a big heavy stainless steel skin graph machine on my chest like I was a table or something. The anethesiologist plugs a bunch of stuff into me, gives me a couple shots, and asks me some important questions. Then he put a mask on my face and asked me to hold it on. That's the last thing I remember. twelve hours later I wake up, and holly hell, I am more uncomfortable then I have ever been, Im sore, croggy, tired, confused, my nasal passeges are stuffed with stuff, it's hard to breath, no one is around. And guess what, I have to pee like a race horse! That damn candy stripper, I should have let her finish. So I hold it for, I think about an hour before a nurse comes. She helped me to the bathroom and held me up so I could pee, that was really fun. I don't know why they just didn't hook me up to a hose. The next day the Dr. came to see me and he said things went really well. He explains to me what he did. New cartilage, new skin, a deviated septum (he said he couldn't fix it then, but he can later if it's a problem) and a little hole between the right and left side, I could wear one of those bull rings. So I go home for 2 weeks with pain killer in hand and every hole in my head filled with gauze. I had to drink everything I wanted to eat because it was hard to chew. My teeth hurt, the underside of my upper lip is all stiched up, along with over a hundred other stitches in my face, some inside and some very small tiny ones, and it's really hard to swallow when you can't draw air in through your nasal passages during swallowing. Two weeks later I go back to the Dr., he takes the bandages off, he pulls like 10 feet of gauze out of me, I feel like a magic trick at this point and he took the stitches out with a magnafying glass. He had a big smile on his face and he gave me a mirror, I was scared to look, but I did and I went OMG, I really can't tell that anything happened, If you look really really close in good light you can see a scar going down the middle of my nose and one across the middle thing where it was seperated. My surgeons name is William H. Davis and he performed a miracle, I am so grateful for what he did. Im lucky the accident didn't kill me and I'm really, really lucky to escape virtually scar free. I have a little nerve damage, but I can live with that.

The moral is: Get over yourself, and all your hang ups, don't be stupid and wear a helmet, no matter what! It's not a sure thing that a helmet will save you, but it will never hurt you. What happened to me happened because I was stupid enough to remove the removable full face piece on my helmet because I had a hard time seeing in the rain and mud that day. A HELMET WILL NEVER HURT YOU!!

Please forgive the poor writing, I usually take more time to write better, but I just threw this together really fast. I really should sit down and do a better job, because I am a part time writer, but I really hate thinking about it for a long period of time. When I think about it this hard, it's almost like being there again.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I wear a regular/open face helmet when I do AM/XC riding. I just ordered a full face for when I do Downhill type riding since I did not feel so safe with the open face.

-Brett


----------

